# Spionage im eigenen Haus



## LordofDemons (16. August 2009)

Hallo Buffed Community,

heute spreche ich ein sehr heikles Thema an und zwar "Privatsphäre und Familie - Nicht kombinierbar?".

Der Grund ist folgernder:

Ich war heute mit 2 Freunden in der Stadet n Käffchen trinken und bissl chilln im Cafe, währenddessen sind die Eltern eines meiner Freunde Gustav (Name verändert) an seinen PC gegangen (der lief noch wegen Download und so, Bildschirm war aber ausgeschalten) und haben alle seinen Daten und Ordner durchwühlt. (Sie mussten den Bildschirm einschalten nix mit an die Maus kommen und UPS jetzt ist der Bildschirmschoner weg und alle Ordner offen)
Gut was die da gefunden haben brauch ich euch wohl kaum sagen (er ist ein durchschnittlicher 20igjähriger Singel).
Und als er wieder zu Hause war hat ihn sein Vater auf genau diese Funde vor DER GANZEN FAMILIE angesprochen und zur Rede gestellt.

Jetzt stellen sich mir 2 Fragen?

Muss ich Angst vor meiner eignen Familie haben das diese mir NICHT vertraun und ihnen meine Privatsphäre scheißegal ist?

und

Was soll er jetzt tun. Meiner Meinung nach MUSS er Konsequenzen ziehn aber welche?

Ich hoffe ich krieg bei diesem doch recht heiklen Thema n paar vernünftige Antworten (sollte im  GudW forum noch Möglich sein, hier ist noch der gute Teil der Com.)

MFG
LoD


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2009)

Sowas muss man sich nicht gefallen lassen... haben die einen an der Waffel? oO


----------



## Qonix (17. August 2009)

was sind denn das bitte für Eltern

wenn man über 18 Jahre ist haben die gar nichts mehr zu sagen


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Leute darauf sind wir selber auch schon gekommen -.-

btw: sry Qonix das ich heut ned on war bei S&F aber siehst ja mit was ich mich rumschlagen muss ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> was sind denn das bitte für Eltern
> 
> wenn man über 18 Jahre ist haben die gar nichts mehr zu sagen



Echt mal, wenn der sich einen wedeln will, soll er es halt machen. Macht jeder.
Sone Spießereltern sind abartig ... und dann auchnoch vor der ganzen Familie bloßstellen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist, was deine Eltern an deinem PC machen, dann aktiviere eine Kennworteingabe bei Deaktivierung des Bildschirmschoners.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

Mh.. in anderen Familien hätte der Vater gefragt, warum ihm die Pr0ns noch nicht gezeigt wurden.. *g*
Ich glaub in der Situation kommt es auch stark drauf an, wie die "kontrollierte" Person auf die Situation reagiert.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2009)

Absolutes No Go seitens der Eltern... die würde ich ordentlich zusammenscheissen.

Abgesehen davon würde ich mir keine Pornos o.ä. speichern, naja vielleicht liegts auch daran dass mein bedarf nicht so groß ist. ^^

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Sollte einfach nicht passieren innerhalb einer Familie! 
Eigentlich dürfen Eltern in manchen Familien nichtmal ohne Einwilligung des Betroffenen deren Zimmer betreten, geschweige denn dessen PC anrühren. Naja, das sieht halt jeder anders. Wenn man erwachsen ist, dann würde ich aber sagen, ist es echt scheisse gelaufen von den Eltern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Muss ich Angst vor meiner eignen Familie haben das diese mir NICHT vertraun und ihnen meine Privatsphäre scheißegal ist?



Das musst du bei Prinzipiell jeder Person haben... aber generell nicht...



> Was soll er jetzt tun. Meiner Meinung nach MUSS er Konsequenzen ziehn aber welche?



Eltern zur Rede stellen und ihnen die Meinung sagen (ruhig vor der ganzen Familie) und evtl. weitere Konsequenzen ziehen (je nachdem wie es ausartet von Ausziehen bis inklusive Kontakt abbrechen, solch ein Vertrauensbruch muss seine Folgen haben)


----------



## Qonix (17. August 2009)

Hmm, was willst du denn als Antwort hören? Das er gerichtlich gegen seine Eltern vorgehen soll wegen Verletzung der Privatsphäre?

Er muss hald alles mit einem Passwort schützen.

Und ob du Angst haben musst? Hmm, das muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden wie sein Verhältnis zur Familie ist.

PS: kein Problem, wir spielen ja nur zum Spass


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Er soll sagen dass die Katze die Videos runtergeladen hat...
Nein, im Ernst : Viel kann er ja jetzt nicht mehr machen... ich finds aber auch ne Schweinere von den Eltern einfach seinen Rechner zu durchsuchen.
Wär aber schon interesannt zu wissen wie er reagiert hat... am besten wäre es gewesen einfach so 'Jo.. und?' zu reagieren, das hätte den Vater sicher irritiert.
Ich finde zwar auch dass er Konsequenzen ziehen sollte, aber was kann man da denn machen... er könnte höchstens die Privatsphäre der Eltern auch gezielt zu verletzen versuchen (sprich ihre Post aufmachen und lesen etc..), aber das wird auch nicht viel nützen. Bei solchen Eltern ist einfach Hopfen und Malz verloren : /


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Ethisch ist es unter aller Kanone, aber:

Wenn die Dinge seinen Eltern gehören (Computer, Internetzugang), dann haben sie, egal wie alt dein Kollege ist, das recht auf dem PC zu "wühlen". Rechtfertigen brauchen sie es nur mit: "Es ist unter Internetzugang. Wir wären fällig, wenn eine Straftat begangen werden würde." - Das einzige was hier hilft ist das offene Gespräch. Drohungen, Strafanzeigen o.ä. verschlimmern die Situation nur und führen zu nichts. So lange dein Kollege im Haus der Eltern wohnt haben sie, leider, Hausrecht. Und bevor die Diskussion aufkommt: Das Jugendamt wird, leider Gottes, einen Teufel tun bei einem minderschweren Fall.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

ach ja er ist natürlich etwas in die luft gegangen (nicht geschrien das bringt bei seinen eltern nix die lachen einen dann nur aus und nehmen ihn nicht ernst, gut traurigerweise nehmen sie ihn generell nicht so ernst)
Er ist dann einfach mit den Worten "Lasst mich jetzt einfach in ruhe, abgedampft und zu mir runter (wir hatten beim italiener bestellt, gegessen hat keiner mehr was nachdem wir das erfahren haben)
Jugendamt könnt ihr euch schenken wenn ihr mal den Anfangspost ordendlich lesen würdet.


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> (er ist ein durchschnittlicher 20igjähriger Singel).
> 
> Was soll er jetzt tun. Meiner Meinung nach MUSS er Konsequenzen ziehn aber welche?



Ausziehen.

Sicher ein für mich nicht nachvollziehbares Verhalten der Eltern, aber da ich die Umstände nicht kenne ist es auch schwer ein Statement dazu abzugeben.
Aber der einfachste Weg wäre eine eigene Wohnung zu suchen.
Wenn das aus finaziellen Gründen oder aus Bequemlichkeit nicht geht, dann Gespräch suchen und wenn das nichts fruchtet, eben mit dem Problem leben.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

auziehn eher ungünstig da er "demnächst" wieder auf die schule geht nach der asubildung.


seine eltern durchsuchen auch den icq verlauf seiner 14jährigen schwester nur mal so btw. und die finden das auch alles ok was sie machen und Zitat: "unnötig das er sich so aufregt" -.-


----------



## marion9394 (17. August 2009)

hm.... das ist übel -.-

habe selber die erfahrung gemacht das ich mit den eltern besser auskomme wenn ich 100km weit wegwohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich haben sie mit frisch 18 vor die tür gesetzt ;D


----------



## Martel (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hätte nur gehört... Warum sind die nicht im lan freigeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach da vermisse ich meine alte Wohnung 5 Partein ein LAN und zusammen geworfen mit damals ( 1 TB  Platten server )

Ach ja... *seufz*

Ne mal ehrlich, ich als Vater ein Tochter würde mich da nicht dran wagen... gut Log Datein vom Rooter durchschnüffeln und so aber direkt am Rechner.. was für stümper.


Aber mal ganz ehrlich:

Was soll er sagen?
Ich glaube ich hätte gesagt naund ? War es in euer Jugend anders? Und dann wäre ich Mieß gewesen... bevor ich gehen Screenshot vom Desktop maximieren und gehen ^^ gibt auch ein Programm das perfekt drüber legt.. dann können sie klicken bis zum schwarz werden ^^


----------



## Martel (17. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm.... das ist übel -.-
> 
> habe selber die erfahrung gemacht das ich mit den eltern besser auskomme wenn ich 100km weit wegwohne
> 
> ...




Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, aber erst nach dem 1 Kind ;-) Wollen mir erzählen wie ich meine Tochter zu erziehen habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe ich gemacht...


Naja wer weiß was sie bei dir auf der Platte gefunden haben.. um dich so schnell wieder los werden zu wollen ;-)


----------



## llviktorj (17. August 2009)

Er sollte sich seine privatsphäre zurück holen
das heißt er muss druck auf seine Eltern ausüben wie auf Kleinkinder die ihr zimmer net aufräumen wollen, nur das es bei den Eltern leichter geht.

Das geht dan von "seit ihr noch ganz dicht, da dran zu gehen" über "ihr solltet euch schemen" bis 
" das ist ein richtiger vertrauensbruch"

und das immer wieder bis sie es letzendlich akzeptieren.



P.s. Mach ein passwort auf den bildschirmschoner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

nur um sicherzugehn wir wollen seinen eltern NICHTS TUN also nichts bösartiges nur n paar mögliche vorschläge für konsequenzen das sie lernen DAS ES SO NICHT GEHT!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (17. August 2009)

lol, was sind das für eltern?! 

bei nem 20 jährigen son aufstand machen.
meine mutter hätte nich mal nen aufstand gemacht wenn sie das bei mir als 15 jährigen gefunden hat.
lass mich raten ..........es sind bestimmt gläubige christen oder einfach nur verkorkste spießer. (wobei das eine das andere nicht ausschließt)

und ja, dein kumpel muss konsequenzen ziehn!
den ganzen tisch mit hustler und playboy magazinen vollknallen, ab zur videothek und sich xxl- lebensgroße poster und pappaufsteller besorgen.
und dann seine eigene kleine sexuelle revolution feiern! 

---katedrahlen zu mitfi..k- zentralen---
---moscheen zu sexmuseen---
---jesuiten zu transvestiten---                (terrorgruppe)


mfg oswald kolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit 2 Freunden in der Stadet n Käffchen trinken und bissl chilln im Cafe, währenddessen sind die Eltern eines meiner Freunde Gustav (Name verändert) an seinen PC gegangen (der lief noch wegen Download und so, Bildschirm war aber ausgeschalten)


Strg + Alt + Entf --> Computer sperren


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nur um sicherzugehn wir wollen seinen eltern NICHTS TUN also nichts bösartiges nur n paar mögliche vorschläge für konsequenzen das sie lernen DAS ES SO NICHT GEHT!


also das ist natürlich ein Paradebeispiel wie es in der Familie nicht laufen sollte...erst in den privaten Unterlagen schnüffeln und dann noch vor der Familie zum Rapport...das wär genau so,als hätten damls die Eltern von dessen Eltern in ihren Tagebüchern gelesen und sie dann zur Antwort gewungen...

aber was willst du für Tipps hören?meiner Meinung nach ist das vom Typ abhängig.der eine geht cooler damit um,der andere rastet aus...
normalerweise kann nur ein ganz offenes Gespräch mit den Eltern folgen.wenn das für deinen Kumpel unzufriedenstellend ausgeht,muss er entweder ausziehen oder sich weiter damit arrangieren das so eine Überwachungssituation immer mal wieder vorkommen kann...eine andere Alternative gibts eh nicht...


----------



## Dratanel (17. August 2009)

Tja, die lieben Eltern. Kann ich ein Lied von Singen. Bei mir war es die Mutter, die genau solche Sachen auch gemacht hat. Ich habe damals die Konsequenz gezogen, dass ich ausgezogen bin. Habe mir mit meiner Freundin eine Wohnung gesucht und den Kontakt abgebrochen zu meinen Eltern.

Es ist halt die Frage, wie weit würde dein Kumpel gehen und wie ist generell seine Beziehung mit seinen Eltern. Es hört sich so an, aus deinen Posts, dass die Beziehung zwischen ihm und seinen Eltern schon ziemlich kaputt ist. 

Im Endeffekt gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten die dein Kumpel hat:

1. Konsequenzen ziehen (Ausziehen, Privatsphäre fordern, klärendes Gespräch führen etc.)

2. Alles Schlucken und drauf warten bis er auszieht.

Bevorzugen tue ich die 1. Möglickeit.

Hat er evtl. die Möglichkeit in eine WG zu ziehen? Das nötige Geld muss er sich dann halt nach der Schule dazu verdienen. Oder vielleicht einfach mal die Konsequenz ziehen, 4 Wochen bei einem guten Freund/Freundin unterzukommen um zu zeigen wie ernst ihm diese Sache ist.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Da die Eltern einen auslachen, wenn man etwas lauter wird, nehme ich nicht an, dass man vernünftig mit ihnen reden kann.
Als Konsequenten könnte er erst mal (was wohl klar sein sollte):
1.) Power On Passwort + HDD Passwort
2.) Bios Passwort
3.) Windows Passwort
4.) Rechner immer sperren, wenn er aufsteht (auch wenn er aufs klo geht)
(Selbiges der Schwester raten und bei Bedarf beim Einrichten helfen)

Je nachdem wie weit er gehen kann und will, anfangen auf dem Rechner der Eltern herumzustöbern. Ev. auf dem Desktop nen Link erstellen der zu nem .bat file mit dem inhalt shutdown -s enthält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vll vor der Familie mal ein Thema anschneiden, das den Eltern unangenehm ist?

Letzteren 2 Dinge kommen allerdings wirklich drauf an, wie die Eltern so sind und wie das Verhältnis in der Familie ist.

Da ein Auszug einfach so nicht zur Debatte steht, vll ne WG eingehen und Samstags arbeiten, wobei das die letzte Konsequenz sein sollte, da das das Verhältnis zu den Eltern doch recht stark beschädigen kann.

Solch eine Situation ist immer recht schwer, vll tuts ein einfaches Gespräch. Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. (Bitte beachten: ein Gespräch, kein Geschrei. Also immer cool bleiben, wenn reden nichts nützt, schreien tuts sicher auch nicht.)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Jetzt stellen sich mir 2 Fragen?
> 
> 1. Muss ich Angst vor meiner eignen Familie haben das diese mir NICHT vertraun und ihnen meine Privatsphäre scheißegal ist?
> 
> ...



Gehen wir mal dein Beispiel durch. Leider fehlen mit da noch ein wenig die Typenbeschreibungen der einzelnen Personen aber alles im allem kann ich soviel sagen:

Infobestand:
Dein Kumpel ist 20, wohnt noch zuhause und geht demnächst wieder zur Schule. 
Seine Eltern sind wahrscheinlich im pädagogischen Bereich tätig. Ich vermute sogar mal schwer, beide. 

Er ist fortgegangen und sie haben seinen Pc "durchsucht" wie sie es auch bei seiner kleiner Schwester machen. Sie haben ihn "offen" vor der Familie darauf angesprochen worauf er natürlich an die Decke ging. Mir ist nur nicht klar ob sie ihn tatsächlich "zur Rede stellen" wollten oder ihn einfach damit "aufziehen". 

Meine Vermutung:
"Wer sich öfter hilflos gibt, dem wird in Form von Kontrolle geholfen!"
Lassen wir uns das ganze "spektakel" mal auf der Zunge zergehen! Er ist 20 Jahre alt und wohnt zuhause! Dementsprechend wird er sich nicht sooo viel verdienen, eventuell keine Miete, Strom usw zahlen. Wahrscheinlich hat er auch kein eigenes Auto und wird sicherlich immer mit seinen Eltern zu mittag essen. 

In diesem Moment begibt er sich in ein Abhängigkeitsverhältniss. Manche finden das auch nicht schlecht. Beispiel: "Papa kannst du mich morgen abholen?" "Mama kannst du mir Geld geben? Ich hab keins mehr!" und so weiter und so fort. Viele vergessen dabei aber, dass sie sich damit als "hilflos" hinstellen und dementsprechend auch behandelt/bevormundet werden. Und gerade wenn sie sich dann weniger am Familienleben beteiligen und mehr ihren "Interessen" nachjagen "Disco, Pc-datteln usw" werden sich die Eltern Sorgen machen weil sie das Gefühl haben, den Kontakt zu ihrem "hilflosen Kind" (hilflos, weil er ja öfter ihre Hilfe in anspruch nimmt. Kind, weil Eltern erstmal akzeptieren müssen das er Erwachsen und SELBSTVERANTWORTENLICH ist, was ihnen durch das "hilflos" schwer fällt.) zu verlieren.

Schnell kriegen sie Angst das er was unrechtes macht, beliebt ist die Angst "Er ist momentan so komisch! Er wird doch keine Drogen nehmen!"

Auch das sie ihn nicht ernst nehmen als er an die Decke gegangen ist zeigt mir das er sich in dieser Hilfssituation befindet! 

Jetzt zu deiner Frage 1:

Mußt du Angst haben?

Je selbstständiger du bist, desto weniger Angst mußt du haben! Aber mit selbständig allein ist es nicht getan. Du solltest von deinen Eltern auch als Erwachsene Person geachtet werden. Dazu gehört, dass auch du dich an absprachen hälst. 

Gibt es bei euch öfter mal Konflikte weil du Absprachen gebrochen hast? Z.B. Zimmer aufräumen? Sonstige Vereinbarungen? Übernimmst du deine Rechnungen selbst für Handy usw? Zahlst du Miete an deine Eltern? 

Oder gehst du den bequemeren Weg, läßt dich öfter von deinen Eltern rumfahren und erhälst Taschengeld?

Auch wenn eine neutrale Analyse der eigenen Situation nicht gerade angenehm ist kann man daran ersehen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, ob deine Eltern hinter deinem Rücken in deinem Leben herumschnüffeln. 

Natürlich gibt es auch noch "wahre Kontrollfreaks" aber die sind wirklich selten! Da würd ich eben mal fallen stellen! Ein Haar an die Tür kleben und schauen ob es noch dort ist wenn ich zurückkommen. Einen Umschlag mit "WICHTIG!!!" auf den Tisch legen. Ein Werbeprospekt quer drüber und an der Stelle ganz haarfein markieren wo es über den Umschlag geht. Selbst wenn jemand das Prospekt wieder nach dem öffnen drüber legt, wenn er die Markierung nicht sieht, wird er es nicht wieder genauso tun. Was du da reinschreibst ist egal. Wenn du eher der Sarkast bist kannste schreiben: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dies ist ein Gutschein dafür, dass ich mal in eurem Schlafzimmer rumsuche! Das habt ihr euch verdient!" Ist auch egal was du reinschreibst. Ich würd sie sofort auf diesen Vetrauensbruch drauf ansprechen. 

2. Tja, die muß er wohl tun wenn ihm bei dem obigen Text nicht schon die Augen aufgegangen sind.

Er sollte sich mal fragen: Warum sehen meine Eltern mich nicht als Erwachsene Person und behandeln mich so? Dementsprechend sollte er sich selbständiger Verhalten.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Strg + Alt + Entf --> Computer sperren


war aber er geht ja eigendlich davon aus das man in einer FAMILIE nicht angst haben muss um seine privatsphäre



shadow24 schrieb:


> also das ist natürlich ein Paradebeispiel wie es in der Familie nicht laufen sollte...erst in den privaten Unterlagen schnüffeln und dann noch vor der Familie zum Rapport...das wär genau so,als hätten damls die Eltern von dessen Eltern in ihren Tagebüchern gelesen und sie dann zur Antwort gewungen...
> 
> aber was willst du für Tipps hören?meiner Meinung nach ist das vom Typ abhängig.der eine geht cooler damit um,der andere rastet aus...
> normalerweise kann nur ein ganz offenes Gespräch mit den Eltern folgen.wenn das für deinen Kumpel unzufriedenstellend ausgeht,muss er entweder ausziehen oder sich weiter damit arrangieren das so eine Überwachungssituation immer mal wieder vorkommen kann...eine andere Alternative gibts eh nicht...


er speichert seine tagebucheinträge (es sei dahingestellt warum er tagebuch schreibt aber er tut es und da möchte ich KEINE diskussion haben ala hihhi er schreibt tagebuch weichei etc. )
und die haben sie gelesen.

Ich versteh nicht warum ihr nur auf Porn kommt er hat auch arbeitsunterlagena uf dem PC, Tagebücher, klar Pr0n auch aber das ist doch wohl noch das harmloseste

edit: an scrätcher

ok er arbeitet kriegt sein gehalt und verwaltet dies auch selbst, hat ein eigenes auto und wohnt zum arbeiten bei seiner oma auf seinem eigenen stockwerk um das er sich selbst kümmert.
Zudem ist der "technische Vewalter" im Haus sprich ist n PC kauptt machts er (in dem Bereich liegt seine Arbeit also liegt das ja nah)
Sein Vater ist frühpensionär (ehem. BW in gehobener position jetzt div. ehrenamtliche tätigkeiten utner anderem für die kriche da die familie im grunde unglaublich christlich ist mit einer ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Seine mutter ist hausfrau schon immer
Er war zieeeemlich lang n Stubenhocker und eher schüchtern was wir im freudneskreis erst ändern mussten und haben ihn schlussendlich zum weggehn bewegt etc. ich denke das hier das problem liegt

btw scrätcher genau solche posts will ich das ist einfach super


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Familie sonst noch so aussieht, aber er kann es beim Gespräch mal mit dem Vertrauensbruch und so kommen. Je nach reaktion dann weiter gehen.
Sollte das nict funktionieren, kann er sich ev. mal mit einem Psychologen zusammensetzen, und eventuell eine Familientherapie anstreben.
Das klingt jetzt härter als es ist. Je nach Therapie und Psychologen, kann da wirklich was gscheites dabei rauskommen, sollten sich die Eltern darauf einlassen.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "statt Fullquote"



Da ist viel Wahres dran.

Das ist doch immer Frage des Miteinander Umgehens. Wenn ich eine 14jährige Tochter habe ist es nicht nur mein Recht, sondern geradezu meine Pflicht, mich darum zu kümmern, was die den ganzen Tag an ihrem Rechner treibt.  Natürlich gibt es da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Im optimalen Fall kann man so etwas beim gemeinsamen Abendessen besprechen. Viel häufiger sind jedoch Szenen wie: „ich gehe jetzt in mein Zimmer und will da meine Ruhe haben, ach übrigens muss meine Wäsche gewaschen werden und ich brauche dringend ein neues Handy.“
Im Falle des 20jährigen Sohnes ist es zwar nicht mehr so, dass ich als Erziehungsberechtigter 
so viel Verantwortung trage, aber auch hier interessiert es mich, was der Bub so treibt. Und ja, es hat mit dem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zu tun. Wenn dein Kumpel einen Anteil Miete zahlt, Kostgeld abgibt, sich an den anfallenden Rechnungen beteiligt (alles im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten natürlich), dann kann er ganz anders argumentieren, als wenn er „Hotel Mama“ ausnutzt und sich jeder Verantwortung entzieht.
Dieses ganze „das können die nicht machen“, ist so nicht richtig.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

> Dieses ganze „das können die nicht machen“, ist so nicht richtig


Dass sie es "können" haben wir ja gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist eine Sache, jemandes sachen zu druchstöbern, wenn man denkt, dass eventuell Illegale Sachen dabei sind, aber eine ganz andere Sache, wenn man nachher das Gefundene vor der Gesamten Familie bespricht. So etwas sollte man diskret regeln. Ein ruhiges Gespräch mit dem "Ausspionieren" hätte sicher 100 mal mehr gefruchtet, als ein Bloßstellen vor der Familie.... Und imho sollte man so etwas als Eltern doch wissen...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Jugendamt könnt ihr euch schenken wenn ihr mal den Anfangspost ordendlich lesen würdet.



Naja, ich hab nur gesagt, dass es, wegen den Umständen, nicht viel bringen wird, aber was genau soll im Anfangspost stehen? Klär mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab nur gesagt, dass es, wegen den Umständen, nicht viel bringen wird, aber was genau soll im Anfangspost stehen? Klär mich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das er 20 ist!

JUgendamt - 20 ??


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das er 20 ist!
> 
> JUgendamt - 20 ??



Korrekt. Die sind verantwortlich bis nach der Ausbildung oder bis zum 25. Lebensjahr.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Korrekt. Die sind verantwortlich bis nach der Ausbildung oder bis zum 25. Lebensjahr.


WAS???

bis 25 Oo 

ok danke dir für die aufklärung das war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok er arbeitet kriegt sein gehalt und verwaltet dies auch selbst, hat ein eigenes auto und wohnt zum arbeiten bei seiner oma auf seinem eigenen stockwerk um das er sich selbst kümmert.
> Zudem ist der "technische Vewalter" im Haus sprich ist n PC kauptt machts er (in dem Bereich liegt seine Arbeit also liegt das ja nah)
> Sein Vater ist frühpensionär (ehem. BW in gehobener position jetzt div. ehrenamtliche tätigkeiten utner anderem für die kriche da die familie im grunde unglaublich christlich ist mit einer ausnahme
> 
> ...



Da stellt sich die Frage wie oft der Vater für ihn das Ruder übernommen hat. Sprich ihn zum Bewerbungen schreiben "angetrieben" hat. Könnte gut sein, dass er meint er müsse seinen Sohn erst noch Selbständigkeit "beibringen". Oder er hat sich gewundert warum er "auf einmal" öfter fortgeht und sein Leben somit schlagartig geändert hat. Aber gerade wenn es ein alter BWler ist, sollte Sohn mal selbst mit der Hand auf Tisch schlagen. Vielleicht ist es ja gerade das, was der Vater sich erhofft.... das sein Sohn zeigt, dass er sich endlich durchsetzen kann.....



Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist doch immer Frage des Miteinander Umgehens. Wenn ich eine 14jährige Tochter habe ist es nicht nur mein Recht, sondern geradezu meine Pflicht, mich darum zu kümmern, was die den ganzen Tag an ihrem Rechner treibt.  Natürlich gibt es da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> Im optimalen Fall kann man so etwas beim gemeinsamen Abendessen besprechen. Viel häufiger sind jedoch Szenen wie: „ich gehe jetzt in mein Zimmer und will da meine Ruhe haben, ach übrigens muss meine Wäsche gewaschen werden und ich brauche dringend ein neues Handy.“
> Im Falle des 20jährigen Sohnes ist es zwar nicht mehr so, dass ich als Erziehungsberechtigter
> so viel Verantwortung trage, aber auch hier interessiert es mich, was der Bub so treibt. Und ja, es hat mit dem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zu tun. Wenn dein Kumpel einen Anteil Miete zahlt, Kostgeld abgibt, sich an den anfallenden Rechnungen beteiligt (alles im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten natürlich), dann kann er ganz anders argumentieren, als wenn er „Hotel Mama“ ausnutzt und sich jeder Verantwortung entzieht.
> Dieses ganze „das können die nicht machen“, ist so nicht richtig.



Seh ich auch so. Mit 14 ist eine Person definitiv noch nicht alt genug um die Verantwortung für ihn tun und handeln komplett zu übernehmen! Dementsprechend sollten die Eltern schonmal Stichprobenartig überprüfen inwiefern eine Art von Gefahr besteht. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache, jemandes sachen zu druchstöbern, wenn man denkt, dass eventuell Illegale Sachen dabei sind, aber eine ganz andere Sache, wenn man nachher das Gefundene vor der Gesamten Familie bespricht. So etwas sollte man diskret regeln. Ein ruhiges Gespräch mit dem "Ausspionieren" hätte sicher 100 mal mehr gefruchtet, als ein Bloßstellen vor der Familie.... Und imho sollte man so etwas als Eltern doch wissen...



Könnte damit zusammenhängen das er bei der Bundeswehr war. "Wir sind eine große Familie und Probleme lösen wir zusammen!" Während viele Menschen ein Gespräch unter 4 Augen vorziehen gibt es auch Familien die Probleme im Familienkreis besprechen damit alle daraus "lernen" können. Was sich nicht unbedingt positiv auf die betroffene Person auswirkt. 

edith: 

In Deutschland trägt man ab 18 offiziell die Verantwortung selbst!! Trotzdem kann das Jungendstrafrecht bis 21 angewendet werden, wenn die Person die geforderte Einsicht noch nicht hat. Aber 25? Bitte? Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass Eltern für mittellose Kinder bis 25 aufkommen müssen. Aber ansonsten wüßte ich nicht was das mit 25 auf sich haben soll. (Deutschland)


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> In Deutschland trägt man ab 18 offiziell die Verantwortung selbst!! Trotzdem kann das Jungendstrafrecht bis 21 angewendet werden, wenn die Person die geforderte Einsicht noch nicht hat. Aber 25? Bitte? *Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass Eltern für mittellose Kinder bis 25 aufkommen müssen.* Aber ansonsten wüßte ich nicht was das mit 25 auf sich haben soll. (Deutschland)



Genau das mein ich doch. Bis 25 sind die Eltern verpflichtet eine Wohnung bereit zu stellen. Das geht halt über den klassischen Weg: Das Kind bei sich wohnen lassen ODER dem Kind eine Wohnung finanzieren. Wenn das Kind bei den Eltern wohnt gelten die normalen konventionen vom Jugendamt. So kann das Kind auch "Missstände" dort melden. (Beispielsweise, wenn es geschlagen wird.)

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Genau so ein Missstand liegt in dem Fall des Threaderstellers WAHRSCHEINLICH NICHT vor, weshalb Jugendamt als Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen ist.

Hoffe ich habs jetzt deutlicher erklärt, sorry wenn es was unklar war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Könnte damit zusammenhängen das er bei der Bundeswehr war. "Wir sind eine große Familie und Probleme lösen wir zusammen!" Während viele Menschen ein Gespräch unter 4 Augen vorziehen gibt es auch Familien die Probleme im Familienkreis besprechen damit alle daraus "lernen" können. Was sich nicht unbedingt positiv auf die betroffene Person auswirkt.


Könnte sein, vll bin ich da auch etwas engstirnig, aber ich denke auch im Familienkreis sollte man Probleme nicht vor der gesamten besprechen, sondern eine Kleine Runde -> Eltern + Kinder (So haben wir es zumindest gehlaten).
Aber das ist driftet jetzt recht weit ab.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, vll bin ich da auch etwas engstirnig, aber ich denke auch im Familienkreis sollte man Probleme nicht vor der gesamten besprechen, sondern eine Kleine Runde -> Eltern + Kinder (So haben wir es zumindest gehlaten).
> Aber das ist driftet jetzt recht weit ab.



Ich denke das man Probleme immer in dem Personkreis besprechen sollte, den es angeht. Hat ein Jugendlicher Alkoholprobleme (zum Beispiel) dann geht das seine kleine Schwester in erster Linie nichts an! Wenn er aber jetzt seinen zugeteilten Aufgaben in der Gemeinschaft nicht hinterherkommt (z.B. Müll rausbringen) dann kann sowas ruhig im Familienkreis besprochen werden. Da auch die Schwester auch davon betroffen ist wenn der Müll rausgebracht wird. Und bei der Diskussion die unterschiedlichen Meinungen verfolgen kann. Warum hat der Bruder seine Aufgabe nicht erfüllt? Wie haben die Eltern reagiert? Welche Konsequenzen haben sich daraus ergeben. 

@Düstermond

Nach deiner umfassenden Erklärung geb ich dir Recht. Die Eltern sind für die Kinder bis 25 verantwortentlich wenn diese Mittellos sind. Dazu muß man aber auch sagen: Solange die Kinder selbstverantwortenlich sind und das auch machen fehlen den Eltern die Rechte sie weiter zu "bestimmen". In dem Moment wo ein Kind auf seine Eltern "zurückgreifen" muß, ist es selbstverständlich das diese auch ein Mitspracherecht geltend machen. Immerhin finanzieren sie dann ja auch wieder.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

hmm ich brin grad am überlegen ob ich den thread closen lassen soll wichtige infos im anfangspost editieren und heute abend wenn ich voll dabei sein kann das ganz nochmal neu bringe das wäre fast sinnvoller als hier alle 20 posts mal neue relevante infos reinschreiben :/

übrigens weicht ihr grad geringfügig von der thematik ab


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens weicht ihr grad geringfügig von der thematik ab



Wo weichen wir ab?

Ich finde bevor man sich überlegt inwiefern man sich gegen Kontrollmaßnahmen der Eltern wehren kann, muß erstmal geklärt werden inwiefern Eltern Recht dazu haben und in welchem Umfang. 

Das würde nämlich dann erstmal das Fundament stellen. Um darauf dann das Erdgeschoß zu stellen was man gegen "ungerechtfertigte Kontrolle" tun kann. 

Wer den ersten Schritt überspringen will tut das nur weil er "unangenehm" ist. Ein gewisses Maß an Kontrolle zulassen bedeutet nämlich auch das man eigene Rechte freiwillig aufgibt. Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, führt keine Diskussion sondern versucht nur seine Ansprüche durchzusetzen. 

Und jetzt kommts: Somit würde er versuchen das Erdgeschoß zu bauen bevor das Fundament steht. Womit dieses unweigerlich in sich zusammen bricht. Oder anders gesagt: Wer nur seine Rechte durchsetzen will ist in seiner geistigen Entwicklung noch nicht weit genug vorangeschritten um die Selbstverantwortung im vollen Umfang zu übernehmen! 


Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt verständlich rübergebracht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

pwnd würd cih sagen ;D

ne schon klar was du meinst

wie gesagt es geht hier nicht um die gesetzlich geregelten rechte sondern eher um das moralsiche

also

gesetzlich darf ich mein kind total kontrollieren

aber moralisch ist das verwerflich

ach ich weiß auch ned was ihc mit dem thread herausfinden will ich brauch irgendwie rat dem ich ihm dann geben kann damit er sich irgendwie seine selbstständigkeit "zurückholt" -.-


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm ich brin grad am überlegen ob ich den thread closen lassen soll wichtige infos im anfangspost editieren und heute abend wenn ich voll dabei sein kann das ganz nochmal neu bringe das wäre fast sinnvoller als hier alle 20 posts mal neue relevante infos reinschreiben :/
> 
> übrigens weicht ihr grad geringfügig von der thematik ab


ich denke das hängt damit zusammen das wir weder deine nFreund noch seine Eltern kennen udn nur Theorien und Fallbeispiele bringen können.udn im Forum verzweigen sich Antworten eh immer weiter...
das was Scratcher geschrieben hat finde ich sehr gut im Rahmen von Fürsorgepflicht(um auch mal die Seite der Eltern zu zeigen)...letztendlich wirst du hier keine klare Antwort erhalten da uns zu viele Informationen fehlen udn hier wahrscheinlich kein ausgebildeter Sozialpädagoge schreibt.und selbst wenn,fehlen auch dem grundlegende Infos über die Familienstruktur...
Fakt ist:wir werden hier keine Ferndiagnose stellen können.ich find es gut das du dir Sorgen um deinen Freund machst,aber weiterhelfen werden ausser Gespräche höchstens die hier im Forum angesprochenen Dienststellen...


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Strg + Alt + Entf --> Computer sperren


Jau

oder einfach ausziehn.

Aber daneben ists auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2009)

Ich denke, die beste Lösung ist einfach, den Eltern zu sagen, dass es so nicht geht. Als Eltern haben sie Rechte und Pflichten aber nicht wenn der Sohnemann so alt ist und nicht in der Form.

Den rest kann man sich ja selbst zurechtstricken: Vernünftig drüber reden wie erwachsene Leute, dass es sich um einen eindeutigen Bruch in der Privatsphäre handelt, und dass man sich das nicht bieten lässt. Die Eltern sollten sich entschuldigen und das ab sofort unterlassen ansonsten ausziehen.

Ich würde jetzt auf keinen Fall sofort ausziehen und die Flucht ergreifen, das führt sicherlich nur zu erhitzten Gemütern. 
Auch nicht mit Anschuldigungen um sich schmeißen, einfach sachlich erklären, warum es so nicht geht zwischen Eltern und Sohn.

Damit wäre dann eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> was sind denn das bitte für Eltern
> 
> wenn man über 18 Jahre ist haben die gar nichts mehr zu sagen



Solange man noch im Haus der Eltern wohnt, haben diese einem im begrenzen Maße durchaus noch etwas zu sagen. Zumindest muss man sich an die Regeln halten, die für den Haushalt gelten. Aber: trotzdem haben die Eltern nicht das Recht, in den Unterlagen des Sohnes herumzuschnüffeln. Natürlich können diese jetzt argumentieren, dass es unter Umständen ihr Rechner ist oder sie nur aus Versehen beim surfen auf die Daten gestoßen sind, aber an dem eigentlichen Vertrauensbruch ändert es nichts.

Wie gesagt, wir können an dieser Stelle keinen allgemein gültigen Lösungsvorschlag liefern, weil wir die Situation der Familie nicht kennen, aber trotzdem sollte man die Handlungsmotive beider Seiten betrachten, bevor man sich eine Meinung bildet. 
Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich jahrelang illegal Musik und Filme runtergeladen und irgendwann wurden dann die Eltern dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen, weil der Internetzugang auf ihren Namen angemeldet ist. Da kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn man als Elternteil Interesse daran hat, was der Sohn oder die Tochter im Internet treibt. Besonders, wenn es die eigene Haftbarkeit betrifft.

Zum eigentlichen Problem ist zu sagen, dass dein Kumpel erst mal gar nichts machen kann. Ob er rechtlich gegen seine Eltern vorgehen kann, weiß ich nicht, aber ehrlichgesagt fände ich das auch ziemlich lächerlich. Er sollte eher darüber nachdenken, seinen Rechner mit einem Passwort zu verschlüsseln oder die jeweiligen Ordner einfach nicht jedem zugänglich zu machen. Mehr kann er da einfach nicht machen, solange seine Eltern nicht einsehen, dass sie seine Privatsphäre zu akzeptieren haben. 
Trotzdem sollte er ein Gespräch mit seinen Eltern suchen und sie nach ihren Beweggründen fragen. Und zwar in einem ruhigen und sachlichen Ton. Natürlich ist man nach solch einem Vorfall aufgebracht, aber wenn man aggressiv reagiert und herumbrüllt, werden seine Eltern höchstens denken, dass er wirklich etwas zu verbergen hat und noch neugieriger werden.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 1. pwnd würd cih sagen ;D
> 
> ne schon klar was du meinst
> 
> ...



1. und wie! XD

2. Du darfst das nicht so strickt trennen. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich für mein Kind bis 25 Jahre den Unterhalt bezahlen muß wenn es einfach nichts tut dann wird mich das auch anders handeln lassen.

Beispiel: Sohnemann, 21 Jahre alt, wohnt zuhause und gammelt nur mit Kumpels rum. Nach eigenen Aussagen würde er ja arbeiten gehen aber das ist ja heutzutage nicht so einfach was zu finden. Aber ich weiß er schreibt keine Bewerbungen! 

Wäre es jetzt moralisch verwerflich seine "Freiheit" einzuschränken um ihn dazu zu zwingen sich endlich zu bewerben? Was ja zwei positive Effekte hätte: Er hätte endlich mal ne Ausbildung was sein späteres Leben ungemein einfacher gestalten kann und er verdient eigenes Geld. Was ja auch ein Schritt in die Selbständigkeit darstellt.

Und genau deshalb muß man sich informieren! Auch Kinder sollten wissen wozu Eltern im Notfall verpflichtet sind und welche Anzeichen für sowas sprechen. Denn wenn sie wissen worum sich Eltern sorgen machen können sie dem entgegenwirken. Und wenn sie das tun, werden sie von alleine Selbständig und die Elterliche Kontrolle verstummt weil die Eltern sehen, dass diese nicht nötig ist. 

"Kinder" haben nicht nur moralisch Rechte sondern auch gesetzlich. Doch während Eltern immer auf die Pflichten verweisen, sehen die Kinder nur die Rechte. Also sollte man sich über beides Infomieren und dann beide Parteien mal die Beweggründe für ihr Handeln preisgeben. 

Nur in einem Gespräch können dann die Umstände analysiert und ggf geändert werden. Aber Achtung! Wie auch hier im Forum kann ich nur dazu raten bei konstruktiver Kritik zu bleiben. Sobald eine persönliche Beleidigung fällt wird das Gespräch wohl schnell und ungelöst vorbei sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

mir ist klar das ich keine lösungen von euch kriege aber irgend ein post bringt mich vll auf eine idee oder mich einen schritt einer art lösung näher deshalb bitte ich hier auch um einen angeregte diskussion mit für und wieder etc.

Scrätcher pwnd LoD mit überlegener Argumentation (besser so?)


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Da die Eltern einen auslachen, wenn man etwas lauter wird, nehme ich nicht an, dass man vernünftig mit ihnen reden kann.
> Als Konsequenten könnte er erst mal (was wohl klar sein sollte):
> 1.) Power On Passwort + HDD Passwort
> 2.) Bios Passwort
> ...



/sign so würd ichs auch machen

ich kenn das zu gut früher mußten ich mein bruder und meine mutter nen pc teilen und irgendwann hat meine mutter dann mal ein paar bilder gefunden in den ordnern meines bruders und auch ne CD die er im laufwerk vegessen hat mit ein paar ehmm ja ... "videos".. (ich frag mich bis heut wie der die im laufwerk vergessen konnte O_O) naja ende vom lied meine mutter hat ihn dadrauf angesprochen er wurde ganz rot im gesicht und naja hat dann nur was geflüstert mit tschuldigung undso und is dann is sein zimmer ^^ naja vllt is meine mutter da nich so ganz nervig wie die mutter von deinem kumpel ich hoff ma das das wieder wird bei deinem kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Alternativvorschlag: Rechtsklick auf den Ordner -> Eigenschaften -> Versteckt
Danach nen x beliebigen Ordner öffnen -> Navigation -> Ordnereigenschaften -> Anzeige -> Versteckte Dateien anzeigen -> Nein -> Übernehmen

Schlussendlich gibts nicht "DIE Lösung". Das kommt halt auf den Haushalt an. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als ich noch ein Teenager war, dass meine Eltern mal meine Post geöffnet haben und vor mir wussten, dass ich ne Aufnahmeprüfung bestanden hatte. Da war ich unheimlich sauer. Ich weiss bis heute nicht, ob ich sauer war, weil sie vor mir wussten, dass ich bestanden hatte oder weil sie einfach ungefragt meine Post geöffnet haben. Auf jeden Fall hab ich sie getadelt und ihnen ne Moralpredigt zum Thema Privatsphäre gehalten. Und ja, nicht nur Eltern dürfen Kinder belehren, das geht auch umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach haben sie meine Privatsphäre eigentlich immer respektiert, im Zimmer sowie auch mit der Post.

Und wenn die Eltern "Deines Freundes" nach ner sachlichen Moralpredigt immernoch nicht einsehen, dass man an fremden Computern nichts zu suchen hat, ohne vorher nachzufragen muss er halt wirklich die Konsequenz ziehn und von zu Hause ausziehn. Alternativ kann er nämlich nur entweder technisch verhindern dass jemand anders rangeht oder aber sich damit abfinden.



> Da ein Auszug einfach so nicht zur Debatte steht, vll ne WG eingehen und Samstags arbeiten, wobei das die letzte Konsequenz sein sollte, da das das Verhältnis zu den Eltern doch recht stark beschädigen kann.


Ein gewisser Abstand zur Familie kann aber auch helfen, das Verhältnis zu erstärken, nämlich dadurch dass sie sehen, dass ihm sein Anliegen tatsächlich wichtig war und nicht einfach nur dahin geredet war. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Ein Auszug beinhaltet schliesslich nicht einfach das ausreissen von zu Hause, sondern vernünftige langfristige Planung nach dem Umzug.


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2009)

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder man diskutiert das aus und kommt zu einem Konsens, oder es artet in richtigen Ärger aus. Grundsätzlich ist hier natürlich die erste Variante vorzuziehen.
Wenn ich das mal aus der Perspektive der Eltern anschaue (was mir leicht fällt, da ich einen 22-jährigen Sohn habe), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man als Vater einfach so ohne Veranlassung die Sachen seines Sohnes durchstöbert. Da gab es mit Sicherheit schon im Vorfeld Spannungen. Und da sollten sich eventuell beide Seiten mal an die eigene Nase packen und sich überlegen was man zum  Erhalt des häuslichen Friedens beisteuern könnte.

Und hängt euch mit der Unterhaltspflicht der Eltern nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, das kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

ich habe jetzt schon recht oft ausziehn gelesen ich denke das wird nicht machbar sein.

Die Option klärendes Gespräche finde ich sehr gut wurde auch schon gestern abend in erwägung gezogen.
Hier hätte ich gerne n paar beispielargumente (allgmeine)
ich weiß ich verlang grad viel von euch aber dieses Thema liegt mir wirklcih am herzen


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder man diskutiert das aus und kommt zu einem Konsens, oder es artet in richtigen Ärger aus. Grundsätzlich ist hier natürlich die erste Variante vorzuziehen.
> Wenn ich das mal aus der Perspektive der Eltern anschaue (was mir leicht fällt, da ich einen 22-jährigen Sohn habe), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man als Vater einfach so ohne Veranlassung die Sachen seines Sohnes durchstöbert. Da gab es mit Sicherheit schon im Vorfeld Spannungen. Und da sollten sich eventuell beide Seiten mal an die eigene Nase packen und sich überlegen was man zum  Erhalt des häuslichen Friedens beisteuern könnte.
> 
> Und hängt euch mit der Unterhaltspflicht der Eltern nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, das kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen.


das einzige was sich geändert hat ist das der sohn nicht mehr ständig daheim hockt sondern jetzt raus geht und auch mal abends weg geht, das er im grunde nur noc am wochenende daheim wohnt und sich mehr und mehr von zu hause abnabelt (durch die schule kommt er wieder zurück nach hause aber das kommt erst nächstes jahr also das dauert noch)


----------



## llviktorj (17. August 2009)

Er soll seine Eltern zwingen alle American pie filme zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hier hätte ich gerne n paar beispielargumente (allgmeine)


Also wenn das bei mir pasieren würde, würde ich auf jeden Fall damit kommen, wie Ihnen selbiges gefallen würde (so auf die Art: "Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tut, das füge auch keinem and'ren zu")
Bzw auch Vergleiche zum Briefgeheimnis ziehen, und auch das Tagebuch ansprechen.
Außerdem sollte er sie fragen, was genau sie mit dieser "Untersuchung" bezweckt hatten. Vll hatten sie den Verdacht, dass er Illegale sachen (ala Kinderpr0ns, oder Snaff vids) besitzt. (Nur um es klar zu stellen, ich will niemandem etwas unterstellen, ich kenn ja weder ihn noch seine Eltern,)

Daraus ergibt sich dann meistens schon ein Gespräch, auf das man aufbauen kann. (Hoffentlich)

Wenn sich die Eltern komplett uneinsichtig zeigen, kann er es eventuell mit gezielten Provokationen versuchen (bitte auch hier nicht falsch verstehen, er soll sie ned aufziehen, sondern auf die Art: "Wollt ihr mich aus dem Haus haben, oder was?" versuchen)


Mir fallen sicher noch bessere sachen ein, ich schreib dann noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: was ich vergessen hatte: Er sollte sie imho auf jeden Fall darauf hinweisen, dass er bisher soweit vertrauen hatte, dass sie seine Privatsachen in fireden lassen. Da sie im jetzt das Gegenteil bewiesen haben, wird er seine Konsequenzen ziehen, und seine Privatsachen schützen (Passwörter, ev. Zimmer abschließen).
Ich denke, sie können ruhig wissen, dass sein Vertrauen in sie gebrochen wurde, das tut vielen Eltern doch recht weh, also vorsicht wie man das rüber bringt.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass er da wirklich Beispielargumente braucht. Es reicht, wenn er seinen Eltern vermittelt, dass sie durch ihr Rumgeschnüffel auf dem besten Wege sind, das gegenseitige Vertrauensverhältnis zu zerstören. Er muss ihnen klar machen, dass er sich in der gemeinsamen Wohnung nicht mehr wohlfühlt, solange seine Eltern seine Privatsphäre nicht akzeptieren und ihnen klar machen, dass sie ihn mit ihrem Verhalten tief erschüttert und entsetzt haben. 
Sie müssen merken, dass sie dabei sind, die Beziehung zu ihrem Sohn dauerhaft zu zerstören, wenn sie sich ihm gegenüber so respektlos verhalten. 

Wenn man mit mehreren Menschen in einem Haushalt lebt, dann ist es wichtig, sich gegenseitig mit Respekt zu begegnen und in den Sachen eines anderen herumzuschnüffeln ist alles andere als respektvoller Umgang miteinander.


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

Was sind das für Eltern ??
Mein Gott die sind ja mal voll Banane .


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir ist klar das ich keine lösungen von euch kriege aber irgend ein post bringt mich vll auf eine idee oder mich einen schritt einer art lösung näher deshalb bitte ich hier auch um einen angeregte diskussion mit für und wieder etc.
> 
> Scrätcher pwnd LoD mit überlegener Argumentation (besser so?)



Ich hab nicht vor dich zu "pownen" sondern ich will nur versuchen dich für die Situation etwas sensibler zu machen. Je mehr du dich mit dem Umfeld des Problems beschafft, desto einfacher erkennst du die Gründe und versuchst nicht mehr, gegen die Folgen vorzugehen sondern die Gründe zu bereinigen. So einfach ist das. 

Deshalb ist es z.B. wichtig wie lange Eltern in der Verantwortung stehen. Was andere Eltern darüber denken. Und natürlich ist es WICHTIG wie diese Eltern ihren Sohn sehen! Das gibt Rückschlüsse darauf, wie er dieses Bild von sich ändern könnte. 

Wenn das nur ein "ich will Rechte durchsetzen aber keine Kompromisse eingehen"-Thread werden sollte entschuldige ich mich nicht nur dafür, dass ich dafür nichts beitrage, sondern auch dafür, dass ich hierin überhaupt anwesend bin! 

Aber so schätz ich dich nicht ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

scrätcher das ist mir klar XD

nein ich will nicht ein recht unbedingt durchsetzten sondern ideen haben für eine möglichst friedliche lösung


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 1. scrätcher das ist mir klar XD
> 
> 2. nein ich will nicht ein recht unbedingt durchsetzten sondern ideen haben für eine möglichst friedliche lösung



1. Wenn ich jedesmal 5 Euro zahlen müßte wenn ich das höre und 1000 Euro kriegen würde wenns wirklich stimmt dann wäre meine Verschuldung höher als die der Bundesrepublik..... 

2. Und genau deshalb solltest du dir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob ich denn so unrecht habe. 

Ich mach mal weiter:

Wir sind uns darüber einig, dass ein Gespräch zwischen Sohn und den Eltern stattfinden muß. 

Es gibt mal zwei Möglichkeiten wie es ausgehen kann:

1. Sohn stellt die Eltern zur Rede. Diese sagen sie haben sein Zimmer durchsucht weil es ihr Recht als Eltern ist. Er geht an die Decke, seine Eltern amüsieren sich wieder köstlich und am Ende schliest Sohnemann ab jetzt einfach alles weg und freut sich schon auf den Tag wo er auszieht.

2. Sohn macht sich Gedanken über sich selbst. Wie selbständig er wirklich ist. "Wieviel er gibt und wieviel er nimmt." Er liest z.B. mal diesen Thread durch um auch andere Meinungen zu hören. Unter anderem wie es anderen Jugendlichen erging und warum die Eltern das gemacht haben. Wie Eltern denken die sowas befürworten, was ihre Beweggründe dafür sind.

Dann setzt er sich mit seinen Eltern an einen Tisch. Da er viele Möglichkeiten gehört, sich viele Gedanken gemacht hat beeindruckt er seine Eltern erstmal damit dass er wie folgt beginnt: 
Ich dachte wir müßten uns mal unterhalten......... ich hab mir erstmal überlegt ob es an mir liegen könnte und mir die Frage gestellt, inwiefern mein Verhalten euch dazu angestiftet haben könnte........ am Schluß bin ich aber zu dem Ergebniss gekommen, dass ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen habe und wissen will wieso ihr meine Privatspähre nicht akzeptiert.

Jetzt kommt die Antwort der Eltern: Weil wir das Recht dazu haben. Er erklärt ihnen das sie durchaus Rechten habe und auch Pflichten. Das er sich mit dem Thema befasst hat und durchaus weiß, dass wenn er mittlos wäre, sie für ihn aufkommen müßten. Aber das er ja einen Job hat und langfristig in der Beziehung keine Gefahr droht. Auf einmal sagen seinen Eltern: "Das sie sich eben Sorgen mache weil er in letzter Zeit sein Verhalten total gewandelt hat. Und sie die Befürchtung hatten das er in die falschen Kreise abrutscht." Daraufhin erklärt er ihnen (sachlich) das dem nicht so ist und wie er denn in falsche Kreise abgerutscht sein könnte wenn er seine Aufgaben immernoch erledigt und da er für die Zukunft folgendes geplant hat (hier die individuellen Wünsche eintragen) wäre es auch nicht in seinem Sinne.

Und jetzt stell dir mal das Gesicht der Eltern NACH dem Gespräch vor. 



Nochmal zu den Gründen der Eltern: 

Sie werden vielleicht als Grund nennen, weil sie sich allgemein Sorgen machen oder weil sie das Recht dazu haben. Meist verbirgt sich dahinter aber ein bestimmter Grund. Sei es wegen einem plötzlichen Lebenswandel, oder weil sie im Fernsehen was gehört haben. Manchmal muß man seinem Gesprächspartner erstmal helfen den tatsächlichen eigenen Grund zu finden bevor man das Problem lösen kann. 


Ein Beispiel aus Wow: 

Man stelle sich einen Maintank einer Gilde vor. Er ist glücklich und zufrieden. Auf einmal kommt ein neuer Tank in die Gilde der von allen hochgelobt wird. Der alte Maintank ist ihm gegenüber misstrauisch und argwöhnisch. "Er mag ihn halt nicht!" Das würde normalerweise ausreichen um einen fruchtbaren Streit vom Zaun zu brechen. Ausser der Neuling fühlt sich nicht persönlich angegriffen und erforscht erstmal wieso der Maintank so auf ihn reagiert. Schnell findet er heraus, dass der alte Tank eigentlich nur Angst hat seine Stellung als Main zu verlieren und erklärt ihm, dass er ihm auf garkeinen Fall diesen Posten streitig machen will. Und auf einmal entwickelt sich aus Ablehnung Freundschaft. 


die Moral von der Geschicht: 

"Je bester deine Vorbereitung desto fruchtbarer die Diskussion!" 

Aber überlege du dir jetzt ob du nur Maßnahmen gegen die Handlung finden willst oder noch ein wenig nach den Ursachen forschen.....


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2009)

Ich würde einfach mal fragen warum sie es getan haben? Ob es Gründe gibt ihm zu misstrauen. Wenn ja, dann darüber reden.
Wenn dann natürlich so was kommt wie "Naja seit du mit Drogen handelst und die Schulkameradinnen deiner Schwester auf den Strich schickst, machen wir uns eben  ein wenig Sorgen", wird es schwierig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann mal die Meinung vertreten, dass man ja ein Recht auf eine Privatsphäre hat. 
Das ganze natürlich in einem ruhigen Ton und völlig sachlich. Und dann mal schauen, was dabei rumkommt.
Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung, wie in dieser Familie sonst Konflikte gelöst werden, daher ist es als Aussenstehender nicht einfach.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Scrätcher du machst mich wahnsinnig ich habe mit keinem wort erwänt das ich die Ursachenforschung nicht haben will.#
Ich finds toll wenn Ihr dem ganzen bissl auf den Grund geht mit dem wissen was ihr zZ habt und mri damit helft das ist genial und eh schon mehr als ich erwartet hatte.


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel aus Wow:
> 
> Man stelle sich einen Maintank einer Gilde vor. Er ist glücklich und zufrieden. Auf einmal kommt ein neuer Tank in die Gilde der von allen hochgelobt wird. Der alte Maintank ist ihm gegenüber misstrauisch und argwöhnisch. "Er mag ihn halt nicht!" Das würde normalerweise ausreichen um einen fruchtbaren Streit vom Zaun zu brechen. Ausser der Neuling fühlt sich nicht persönlich angegriffen und erforscht erstmal wieso der Maintank so auf ihn reagiert. Schnell findet er heraus, dass der alte Tank eigentlich nur Angst hat seine Stellung als Main zu verlieren und erklärt ihm, dass er ihm auf garkeinen Fall diesen Posten streitig machen will. Und auf einmal entwickelt sich aus Ablehnung Freundschaft.


also das ist ja mal zu geil,ein Eltern-Sohn-Konflikt an einem Beispiel aus wow mit zwei Maintanks aufzuhängen....astrein...
obwohl dein Beispiel hinkt,denn wenn der neue Maintank so gut ist wie die Gilde glaubt wird sie ihn erstmal austesten und wenn er dann wirklich so gut ist,wird der alte Tank aufs Abstellgleis geschoben und verabschiedet sich wütend und verletzt aus der Gilde...
andersrum wenn der neue Tank nicht so doll ist,wird er nicht eingesetzt als ebensolcher und resigniert in der Gilde und verlässt diese enttäuscht...


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Scrätcher du machst mich wahnsinnig



Ich weiß! Darin bin ich Profi! XD Aber keine Sorge! Ich treibe dich nur bis zum Rand des Wahnsinns, damit du eine weitere neue Sichtweise hast!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe mit keinem wort erwänt das ich die Ursachenforschung nicht haben will.#
> Ich finds toll wenn Ihr dem ganzen bissl auf den Grund geht mit dem wissen was ihr zZ habt und mri damit helft das ist genial und eh schon mehr als ich erwartet hatte.



Nur das du halt nicht alles miteinbeziehen willst:



LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens weicht ihr grad geringfügig von der thematik ab



Wie gesagt: Desto mehr Infos man einholt desto besser versteht man sein Gegenüber. 




shadow24 schrieb:


> also das ist ja mal zu geil,ein Eltern-Sohn-Konflikt an einem Beispiel aus wow mit zwei Maintanks aufzuhängen....astrein...
> obwohl dein Beispiel hinkt,denn wenn der neue Maintank so gut ist wie die Gilde glaubt wird sie ihn erstmal austesten und wenn er dann wirklich so gut ist,wird der alte Tank aufs Abstellgleis geschoben und verabschiedet sich wütend und verletzt aus der Gilde...
> andersrum wenn der neue Tank nicht so doll ist,wird er nicht eingesetzt als ebensolcher und resigniert in der Gilde und verlässt diese enttäuscht...



Ich fand Wow sogar richtig geil um Verhaltensmuster zu erforschen! oO Egal was ein Mensch macht, sein Denkmuster ist immer das gleiche! Viele Situationen sind sich in gewisser weise ähnlich. Wenn auch nicht gleich. Auf das Thema "Etwas sagen und was anderes meinen paßt es optimal." Während du das Gespräch zwischen den beiden absolut nicht mit einem "Eltern & Sohn" Gespräch vergleichen könntest.

Muß der alte Tank zwangsweise resigniert die Gilde verlassen? Wenn der neue besser ist, warum übergibt er ihm nicht einfach den Mainstatus wenn es die Gilde weiterbringt? Da unterscheidet sich wieder Gruppendenken von Egospielern! Auch wenn es manchen schwer fällt das einzusehen.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Ich frag mal andersherum:

Wieso durchwurschteln seine Eltern seinen PC?

Nur weil ich meinem Kind misstraue würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, seinen PC zu durchsuchen... was erhoffe ich mir davon? Eigentlich nix... beim Kerlen finde ich Pornos. Und? Jeder Kerl hat Pornos, da könnt ihr mir alle Gott was weis ich erzählen... ich glaub euch nicht und wer's nicht zugibt lügt sowieso^^ Als Porno definiere ich jetzt nicht nur Filme, können ja auch Bilder sein... z.B. aus nem Katalog...

Bei seiner Schwester ist das schon was anderes... Kinder haben die Angewohntheit meist die Wahrheit zu sagen bzw wissen nicht genau, was sie tun. Aber letzten endes ist es auch eine Sache des Vertrauens und auch eine Sache der Einschätzung: Ist mein Kind fähig die klappe zu halten? Ja / Nein -> kontrolle zur Sicherheit aller.

Was er nun tun sollte... naja... ich weis nicht wie die so zueinander stehen.
Ich jedenfalls würde schon irgendwas machen, was denen einfach zeigt wie das ist, wenn man es mit denen macht. Allerdings nicht so, dass man keinen Kontakt mehr hat o.Ä.
Und ich weis ganz genau wie das ist, wenn man seine Mutter verliert und dann mitbekommt, dass der Vater einen garnicht liebt.


----------



## Bakual (17. August 2009)

Ich sags mal so. Es ist nicht die feine Art, aber schlussendlich gilt auch wenn 20 und so: Unter wessen Tisch du deine Füsse stellst, dessen Regeln befolgst du auch. Sobald er ausgezogen ist, ist er ganz klar eigenständig. Solange er zuhause rumhängt und auf Kosten der Eltern sich nen gemütliches Leben macht, ist er den Eltern auch Rechenschaft schuldig. Nicht für alles, aber zumindest fürn Teil. Der Spruch "Der ist 20 und volljährig - was geht die an was er mit seinem Leben macht" zieht nicht. Willkommen im wirklichen Leben Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> beim Kerlen finde ich Pornos. Und? Jeder Kerl hat Pornos, da könnt ihr mir alle Gott was weis ich erzählen... ich glaub euch nicht und wer's nicht zugibt lügt sowieso^^ Als Porno definiere ich jetzt nicht nur Filme, können ja auch Bilder sein... z.B. aus nem Katalog...


Nicht jeder Kerl hat Pornos. Nur weil du das nötig hast bedeutet das noch lange nicht dass es jeder so handhabt. GBO ist nicht die norm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Jeder Kerl hat Pornos, da könnt ihr mir alle Gott was weis ich erzählen...



Also ich hab definitiv keine, ob du es glaubst oder nicht!
Und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

^ähm ka was ihr mit den pornos habt aber hie gehts um weit mehr als pornos hie gehts auch um tagebucheinträge und firmendaten weil er z.T. Sachen von der Arbeit daheim erledigt


----------



## Minastirit (17. August 2009)

passwort rein problem gelöst

hab auch eins und pc läuft weiter benötigt einfach pw wenn man ausm bildschirmschoner geht. 
weil es geht weder meine eltern noch sonst wer was an was ich auf meinem pc hab.

egal ob das nun "porn" oder wichtige daten sind. oder selber gefilmte spässe ... finde pc und wohung durchsuchen ist unter aller sau


----------



## Bakual (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^ähm ka was ihr mit den pornos habt aber hie gehts um weit mehr als pornos hie gehts auch um tagebucheinträge und firmendaten weil er z.T. Sachen von der Arbeit daheim erledigt


Ähm, wenn man geheime Firmendaten auf nem privaten PC speichert und diesen NICHT wenigstens passwortschützt, dann ist man eh doofer als die Polizei erlaubt. Sorry.
Tagebucheinträge (resp die Datei dazu) habe ich schon passwortgeschützt als ich noch alleine in meiner Wohnung lebte, dafür gibts ja diese tollen Funktionen von Word.

Das Problem ist das Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen ihm und seinen Eltern. Der PC ist Symptom, nicht Ursache. An dem Vertrauensverhältnis würd ich an seiner Stelle aber schleunigst arbeiten. Egal ob man zuhause wohnt oder nicht, das Verhältnis zu den Eltern sollte man schon intakt halten wenn irgend möglich. Auch und überhaupt wenn man pubertiert (oder in diesem Falle adolesziert).


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Oh mein Gott, was für Spießereltern!

Da bin ich ja froh, dass meine Alten nicht so sind. DIe privaten daten durchkämmen... Das ist doch abartig!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. August 2009)

Einfach daneben,würden das meine tun wär ich weg.(mit Gewalt durch einen Anwalt) geht schonmal garnicht.
Aber wenn sie einen berechtigten Grund hätten z.B irgendeinen Verdacht was weiß ich.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. August 2009)

Also ich würde als Konsequenz den Eltern mitteilen, das des Vertrauen nun total zerstört wurde und ein weiteres Zusammenleben nicht möglich ist.
Da er noch Schüler ist, kann er von seinen Eltern Unterhalt verlangen, notfalls Gerichtlich. Anwalt und Prozeß bekommt man bezahlt (Prozeßkostenhilfe) bei Unterhaltsklagen.

Das Verhältnis scheint sowieso ziemlich zerrüttelt zu sein.

Einfach Passwort reinmachen löst das Problem nicht. Das Vertrauen ist bereits zerstört und wer weiß ob die Eltern nicht auch das Zimmer einfach mal durchsuchen.


Wenn die Eltern zuwenig verdienen, kann er auch Bafög beantragen.

Den Eltern würde ich desweiteren noch ne Therapie gegen ihren Kontrollwahn empfehlen. ICQ Chatlogs durchlesen geht nämlich viel zu weit, egal wie alt die Tochter ist.
Genauso wie man keine Tagebücher lesen sollte, das geht niemanden was an.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> full quote



Wärst du mein Sohn, ich würd dich eigenhändig bei der Fremdenlegion abgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (17. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Also ich würde als Konsequenz den Eltern mitteilen, das des Vertrauen nun total zerstört wurde und ein weiteres Zusammenleben nicht möglich ist.
> Da er noch Schüler ist, kann er von seinen Eltern Unterhalt verlangen, notfalls Gerichtlich. Anwalt und Prozeß bekommt man bezahlt (Prozeßkostenhilfe) bei Unterhaltsklagen.
> 
> Das Verhältnis scheint sowieso ziemlich zerrüttelt zu sein.
> ...


Als ich 15 war, hab ich auch noch so geredet...

Echt jetzt, du glaubst ernsthaft du kannst von den Eltern gerichtlich Unterhalt einklagen nur weil sie dich nicht so behandeln wie dus gerne möchtest? Und ohne erstmal mit ihnen zu reden und so?
Die Eltern leisten ja den geschuldeten Unterhalt, das steht ausser Frage. Er wohnt ja bei ihnen und sie kommen offensichtlich für ihn auf. Ein Recht auf eine eigene Wohnung kannst du nicht einfordern - der Richter würde dich auslachen und allenfalls Erziehungsmassnahmen anordnen. Auf alle Fälle würde der Schuss nach hinten losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

Sind die Eltern wirklich an den PC gegangen mit der Absicht ihn zu durchwühlen? Mein Vater zB. arbeitet zzt. an meinem Rechner weil seiner kaputt ist und da "wühlt" er auch gewissermaßen rum.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Sind die Eltern wirklich an den PC gegangen mit der Absicht ihn zu durchwühlen? Mein Vater zB. arbeitet zzt. an meinem Rechner weil seiner kaputt ist und da "wühlt" er auch gewissermaßen rum.


ja es war definitiv absicht jeder hat in dieser familie seinen eigenen pc der bildschirm war aus war willst du noch

Passwort nciht weil er ja angenommen hat das man sowas in einer familie nicht braucht


----------



## Düstermond (18. August 2009)

Um mal ein kleines Fazit zu ziehen:

- Viel machen kann dein Freund nicht, ausser den Dialog mit seinen Eltern zu suchen.
- Computer schützen (Passwort)
- Zur Not, Dateien, die nicht gefunden werden sollen, bestmöglichst verstecken. (Bsp.: Ordner C:\__\_ anlegen und das Verzeichnis verstecken.)


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Um mal ein kleines Fazit zu ziehen:
> 
> - Viel machen kann dein Freund nicht, ausser den Dialog mit seinen Eltern zu suchen.
> - Computer schützen (Passwort)
> - Zur Not, Dateien, die nicht gefunden werden sollen, bestmöglichst verstecken. (Bsp.: Ordner C:\__\_ anlegen und das Verzeichnis verstecken.)





/sign


Rechtlich lässt sich da bestimt nichts machen, also für den Fall sich gegen sowas in der Zukunft schützen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Rechtlich lässt sich da bestimt nichts machen, also für den Fall sich gegen sowas in der Zukunft schützen



Rechtlich gegen seine Eltern vorgehen halte ich sowieso für absoluten Müll, sofern die Beziehung nicht vollkommen im Eimer ist. Denn das würde sie dadurch erst sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (18. August 2009)

Ich sag mal hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich ziemlich doof für den Betroffenen,ka wie ichs sagen soll .... Eltern zu haben.

Bei nem Kumpel von mir ist es genau anders rum... Papa saugt die Porns und gibt sie weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

AAAAAAAlso ich sag jetzt auch mal was ich denke.

Die Beziehung Eltern - Kind soll auf keine Fall zerstört werden also fällt das rechtliche sowieso weg (wer geht bitte gerichtlich gegen seine eltern vor da muss das verhältniss ja total im arsch sein Oo).
Präventiv wird:
Der PC wird in Zukunft Passwortgeschützt die Dateien seperat auch nochmal und das Zimmer wird jetzt immer beim verlassen abgesperrt.

Desweitern wird ein Dialog angestrebt ... und das möglichst friedlich aber es muss gesagt werden das, dass Vertrauensverhältniss gestört wurde und zwar massiv. Tjo also das ist halt mal was ich jetzt schon sicher weiß, dass Gespräch kann man ja ncith planen und ich schon gleich 2 mal nicht weil ich mir ja hier nur Gedanken mach :/


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Desweitern wird ein Dialog angestrebt ... und das möglichst friedlich aber es muss gesagt werden das, dass Vertrauensverhältniss gestört wurde und zwar massiv. Tjo also das ist halt mal was ich jetzt schon sicher weiß, dass Gespräch kann man ja ncith planen und ich schon gleich 2 mal nicht weil ich mir ja hier nur Gedanken mach :/


Was mir grad noch so einfällt:
Wenn das direkte Gespräch nicht gefunden wird (vll. wegen Unverständnis oder abblocken/abwinken der Eltern), kann man versuchen noch indirekt über eine dritte Person zu gehen. Das müsste dann eine Person sein, die der Familie nahe steht, und auf die Eltern durchaus noch einfluss hat (Großeltern eventuell, wenn da ein gutes Verhältnis besteht. Taufpaten? Onkel, Tanten, wer auch immer ein nahes Verhältnis zur Familie hat. Es sollte auch auf jeden Fall jemand sein, mit dem man auch normalerweise viel kontakt hat.)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

nein das über 3te kannst du mal gepflegt vergessen es sollen so wenig Personen wie möglcih in die Sache verwickelt sein.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

Dann sind deine 2 genannten Optionen eh die einzigen (mal abgesehen von Dingen die die Familie kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Kerl hat Pornos. Nur weil du das nötig hast bedeutet das noch lange nicht dass es jeder so handhabt. GBO ist nicht die norm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm.. ich bin weiblich... xD

Ich rede hier auch nicht nur von Pornos in art von BIldern udn Filmchen aufm PC... die Vorstellung allein daran genügt doch schon, dass ihr natürliche Schwellungen erhaltet und euren Druck loswerden müsst, wenn keine Frau da ist... xD


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein das über 3te kannst du mal gepflegt vergessen es sollen so wenig Personen wie möglcih in die Sache verwickelt sein.



Dann muß er ihnen klar machen wie wichtig das für ihn ist. Wenn er vor nen Zug springen würde, würden seine Eltern sagen:"Wieso hat er das getan? Er hätte doch mit uns über alles reden können!" Ich würde ihnen klipp und klar sagen, dass davon mehr abhängt als ein normales Gespräch sondern das es in erster Linie um Vertrauen geht. Und wenn sie ein Problem mit diesem Gespräch haben dann hat er kein Vertrauen mehr in sie! Wenn er das ernst genug sagt, sollten sie verstehen das es wirklich wichtig ist!



Niranda schrieb:


> Ähm.. ich bin weiblich... xD



Und? Im zuge der Gleichberechtigung darf man sowas jetzt auch Frauen unterstellen! XD


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und? Im zuge der Gleichberechtigung darf man sowas jetzt auch Frauen unterstellen! XD


Du hast in Geschichte nicht aufgepasst... xD



LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein das über 3te kannst du mal gepflegt vergessen es sollen so wenig Personen wie möglcih in die Sache verwickelt sein.


Hier im Forum hast du mindestens 500 Personen davon unterrichtet xD

Aber allgemein Konflikte über dritte... nein danke - persönlich wirkt viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber allgemein Konflikte über dritte... nein danke - persönlich wirkt viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube ich wurde Missverstanden. Ich meinte nicht, er soll zu seiner Oma "petzen gehen", sondern, dass womöglich eine dritte unparteiische Meinung bei so einem Gespräch hilfreich sein kann. Eine Art Vermittlungsperson.
Aber ob man so was will, muss man selbst entscheiden. Wenn ich LoD also richtig verstanden hab, kommt es ohnehin nicht in Frage.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Du hast in Geschichte nicht aufgepasst... xD



..oder du bist dort stehen geblieben!^^

Denn die moderne Frau von heute kann alles besser wie ein Mann! Wenn nicht sogar doppelt so gut! Und wenn Männer nen Porno auf der Festplatte haben dann haben sie ne ganze Sammlung! Jawohl!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Denn die moderne Frau von heute kann alles besser wie ein Mann! Wenn nicht sogar doppelt so gut! Und wenn Männer nen Porno auf der Festplatte haben dann haben sie ne ganze Sammlung! Jawohl!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt muss ich dir auch gleich zeigen:
Es heißt: Denn die moderne Frau von heute kann alles besser *als* ein Mann!

Btw wenn du phpskripte als Pornos bezeichnest.. bitte =D

Edit:
Das muss jetzt mal sein^^  sry


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> stimmt muss ich dir auch gleich zeigen:
> Es heißt: Denn die moderne Frau von heute kann alles besser *als* ein Mann!



Kein Problem! Ich kann auch einstecken! *gg*

Allerdings:



Niranda schrieb:


> Btw wenn du phpskripte als Pornos bezeichnest.. bitte =D



Naja Sex findet ja in erster Linie im Kopf statt! Ich weiß ja nicht was du als erotisch bezeichnest! Es gab auch schon Menschen die sagen sie werden nach nem Wow-Raid "scharf"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Ich seh nix drunter, leider verwehrt mir mein ArbeitsPc so manch Link & Bild...


----------



## Bakual (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ähm.. ich bin weiblich... xD
> 
> Ich rede hier auch nicht nur von Pornos in art von BIldern udn Filmchen aufm PC... die Vorstellung allein daran genügt doch schon, dass ihr natürliche Schwellungen erhaltet und euren Druck loswerden müsst, wenn keine Frau da ist... xD


Was du alles weisst... Leg mal die Bravo zu Seite.
Die Vorstellung ist übrigens keine Pornographie, das nur mal am Rande.

Den "Druck" muss man(n) nicht irgendwie loswerden. Es existiert kein physischer Überdruck der zur Explosions des Hodensackes führen würde wenn man das nicht ablässt. Die abgestorbenen Spermien gehen den ganz normalen Weg wie andere Körperzellen die entsorgt werden müssen. Der "Druck" ist also rein psychischer Natur, wenn er denn da ist. Also klassisches "Aufgeilen".

Soviel zur Aufklärung :-p


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Was du alles weisst... Leg mal die Bravo zu Seite.
> Die Vorstellung ist übrigens keine Pornographie, das nur mal am Rande.
> 
> Den "Druck" muss man(n) nicht irgendwie loswerden. Es existiert kein physischer Überdruck der zur Explosions des Hodensackes führen würde wenn man das nicht ablässt. Die abgestorbenen Spermien gehen den ganz normalen Weg wie andere Körperzellen die entsorgt werden müssen. Der "Druck" ist also rein psychischer Natur, wenn er denn da ist. Also klassisches "Aufgeilen".
> ...



gut das ich das jetzt weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

worum gings hier nochma im thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

ich glaub um pornos XD (nicht wirklich) --.--


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hast du mindestens 500 Personen davon unterrichtet xD


wenn du mir den echten namen + wohnort von "Gustav" (lol) nennen kannst dann reden wir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Deiner IP-Adresse nach irgendwo in Europa.. auf alle Fälle auf der Welt =)


----------



## Konov (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich rede hier auch nicht nur von Pornos in art von BIldern udn Filmchen aufm PC... die Vorstellung allein daran genügt doch schon, dass ihr natürliche Schwellungen erhaltet und euren Druck loswerden müsst, wenn keine Frau da ist... xD



Und?

Das ist doch nicht verwerflich.
Und als Frau hast auch du deine "Schwellungen", das weiß ich, ohne dich zu kennen. ^^


----------



## Rhokan (18. August 2009)

Ich hab mir nur die erste Seite durchgelesen, kann eigentlich nur schreiben was hier andere schon zu Haufe geschrieben haben, könnte deinem Freund evtl nich raten seinen Kram dem ausser ihm keiner sehen soll einfach per TrueCrypt zu verschlüsseln usw.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

ok jetzt ernsthaft lasst eure schwellungen bitte sonstwo aber nicht hier


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok jetzt ernsthaft lasst eure schwellungen bitte sonstwo aber nicht hier



ja, irgenwie hat Niranda es wiedermal auf unheimliche Art und Weise geschafft, das Thema zu verstecken und alle in ne andere Richtung umzuleiten! XD

Aber mal ernsthaft! Was erwartest DU jetzt noch von diesem Thread? Gibt es noch etwas das dich beschäftigt im zusammenhang mit dem Thema oder guckste nur noch rein, weil ständig was geschrieben wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ja, irgenwie hat Niranda es wiedermal auf unheimliche Art und Weise geschafft, das Thema zu verstecken und alle in ne andere Richtung umzuleiten! XD
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft! Was erwartest DU jetzt noch von diesem Thread? Gibt es noch etwas das dich beschäftigt im zusammenhang mit dem Thema oder guckste nur noch rein, weil ständig was geschrieben wird?
> 
> ...


neue gesichtspunkte meinungen und anregungen die Thematik betreffend erhoffe ich mir, ansonst mach ich bei eurem Thema mit XD


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass da noch was kommen wird. Kannst ja bescheid geben, wie das Gespräch zwischen "Gustav" und seinen Eltern gelaufen ist, und wie die Operation "Passwort vergeben" ausgegangen ist. Wenns gut läuft, ist es eh gegessen, und wenn nicht, können wir wieder weiter überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Da das Thema beinahe abgeschlossen scheint --> bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der irgendwie das Gefühl hat, dass LoD selbst dieser Gustav sein könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

werde ich defenitiv machen er kommt am freitag wieder nach hause (wohnt zum arbeiten knapp 200km weit weg von daheim) (da wohnt er nur bei seiner oma also nix mit eigener wohnugn wo der dann hinziehn kann)


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gut was die da gefunden haben brauch ich euch wohl kaum sagen (er ist ein durchschnittlicher 20igjähriger Singel).
> Und als er wieder zu Hause war hat ihn sein Vater auf genau diese Funde vor DER GANZEN FAMILIE angesprochen und zur Rede gestellt.


So um mich nun total unbeliebt zu machen:
Hat dein Freund halt selber Pech, wenn er sowas ungeschützt auf seinen Rechner lässt...
Zudem gibt es mehrere Alternativen das so ein "Zeug" nicht auf der Platte ist, und ich meine dabei nicht nur gewissen Seiten wo diese Videos anschaubar sind ohne zu downloaden ...


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So um mich nun total unbeliebt zu machen:
> Hat dein Freund halt selber Pech, wenn er sowas ungeschützt auf seinen Rechner lässt...
> Zudem gibt es mehrere Alternativen das so ein "Zeug" nicht auf der Platte ist, und ich meine dabei nicht nur gewissen Seiten wo diese Videos anschaubar sind ohne zu downloaden ...


Es geht ja nicht rein um pr0ns, sondern eher um Tagebucheinträge die er auf dem platte hat, oder sonstige persönliche sachen. Urlaubsfotos, oder was weiß ich. 
Ich habe auch Private Daten auf meinem Rechner, von denen ich nicht unbedingt will, dass meine Eltern sie vor der Family breittreten. (Und nein, die Pornos können sie haben. Meine Mutter würde sich freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT:


> (da wohnt er nur bei seiner oma also nix mit eigener wohnugn wo der dann hinziehn kann)


Er könnte nicht eventuell notfalls dorthin ziehen?
Egal, er soll jetzt mal mit ihnen reden. Danach kann man immer noch weiter überlegen


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht rein um pr0ns, sondern eher um Tagebucheinträge die er auf dem platte hat, oder sonstige persönliche sachen. Urlaubsfotos, oder was weiß ich.
> Ich habe auch Private Daten auf meinem Rechner, von denen ich nicht unbedingt will, dass meine Eltern sie vor der Family breittreten. (Und nein, die Pornos können sie haben. Meine Mutter würde sich freun
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, sichern mit Passwortschutz und das hat sich gegeben, dann geben die meisten Familien schnell auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sichern mit Passwortschutz und das hat sich gegeben, dann geben die meisten Familien schnell auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, das wird er jetzt auch machen. Ich hab meinen Rechner momentan nicht Passwortgeschützt. Aber ich denke auch, dass ich meinen Eltern soweit vertrauen kann, dass sie meine Privatsphäre respektieren akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn ich so was lese, überleg ich schon meinen Privatrechner so zu sichern, wie meinen Arbeitsrechner


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sichern mit Passwortschutz und das hat sich gegeben, dann geben die meisten Familien schnell auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


seine eltern würden eher nachbohren unds passwort verlangen aber ich glaub ich überdramatisier das ganze jetzt also ich halt euch auf dem laufenden übrigens hat er den thread inzwischen gelesen (ist selber nicht auf buffed gemeldet) und hat sich über dei rege beteiligung gefreut und dankt euch schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Jo, das wird er jetzt auch machen. Ich hab meinen Rechner momentan nicht Passwortgeschützt. Aber ich denke auch, dass ich meinen Eltern soweit vertrauen kann, dass sie meine Privatsphäre respektieren akzeptieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man muss ja auch nicht den ganzen Rechner schützen, man kann auch die Ordner, die für einen wichtig sind und nicht einsehbar sein sollen, einfach per Passwort schützen, wenn derjenige der den Ordner ansehen will, wird er zur PW angabe gezwungen... 
Natürlich könnte man auch den ganzen Rechner passwort schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Seine Eltern können von ihn das Passwort nicht verlangen, wenn es seine privaten Daten sind. Das geht denen gar nichts an und wenn er sie mit Passwort schützt, können ihn seine Eltern mal. Er muss gar nicht das PW herausrücken.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da das Thema beinahe abgeschlossen scheint --> bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der irgendwie das Gefühl hat, dass LoD selbst dieser Gustav sein könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap bist du! *g* Er wurde von der Unsicherheit getrieben dass seine Eltern eventuell das gleiche machen könnten und seine Schmuddelfilme auf der Festplatte finden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das und die loyalität seinem Kumpel gegenüber in Verbindung mit der "Buffed-Forum-post-sucht" hat ihn dann in einem Anfall von Rinderwahn & Schweinefieber dazu getrieben so einen Thread zu erstellen obwohl er früher oder später eben mit dieser Frage die du gestellt hast rechnen mußte!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so was lese, überleg ich schon meinen Privatrechner so zu sichern, wie meinen Arbeitsrechner


mach ich ab sofort auch auch wenn man dadurch seiner eigenen familie ja eigendlich auch misstraut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (dieser zwinkern smiliey (wie schreibt man die dinger?) ist irgendwie besser um ne negative aussage frage feststellung zu unterstreichen XD)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jap bist du! *g* Er wurde von der Unsicherheit getrieben dass seine Eltern eventuell das gleiche machen könnten und seine Schmuddelfilme auf der Festplatte finden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hahaha ^^ ja das war klar nein ich selbst hab das problem gott sei dank nicht ich bin nicht gustav (würd mir selber nen viel cooleren namen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber dieses thema hat eine derartiges entsetzten bei mir ausgelöst (gepaart mit meinem unendlichen drang nach harmonieeeeee) das ich eine möglichst friedliche lösung will (auch wenns mich nix angeht bzw. er hat ja auch bissl um rat gebeten also so gesehen).

Und da buffed ein paar user beherbergt deren ideen und meinungen zu bestimmten themen ich sehr schätze hab ich mir gedacht mensch fragste einfach mal da nach.

MFG
LoD


----------



## Perkone (18. August 2009)

Hmm... Ich arbeite selbst als EDV-Techniker in einer kleinen Firma (<10 leute) und kenn auch allerlei Tricks mit dem man sowas verhindern kann. Ich persönlich hab auf dem Privat-PC ein PW drauf, am Notebook aber nicht (is auch nix "brisantes" drauf. Aufm PC eher *g* Nachdem ich aber weiß dass mein Vater sich nichma richtig auskennt damit und meine Mutter keinen Grund hätte, nachzuschauen, hab ich das PW aus reiner faulheit noch nich weggetan *g*
Wär mir aber auch rein vom peinlichen Aspekt eher egal, weil a: Ich bin erwachsen b: Ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.  Wenn man aber so charakterliche Nullen als Eltern hat, die einen deswegen aufziehn, würd ich ma erst ein klärendes Gespräch führen (wieso weshalb usw), streiten bringt selten was, grad wenn man von den Eltern abhängig ist. Solang es "normale" pornos sind, is ja kein Ding. Wenns an eher verbotene Sachen geht, würd ich als Vater sicher auch Gashan aufn Anschlag drehn. 
Ansonsten: Account-PW rauf. Solang die Eltern keine Fachleute in Sachen PC sind kriegens das auch nicht raus.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2009)

Sooooooooo also dann mal n update.

Seine Eltern haben ihn gestern angerufen und sich in aller form entschuldigt (seine mutter hat natürlich erst mal nicht eingesehn das sie was falsch gemach hat aber als er dan gesagt hat er würde ausziehn wenn das nochmal passiert hat sie wohl recht schnell zurückgerudert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Schloss lässt er sich jetzt extra für sein Zimmer neu machen, PC wird Passwortgeschützt (die einzelnen Ordner nicht weil irgendwann wirds nervig kann ich acuh verstehn)
Jo aber er traut jetzt seinen Eltern halt doch nicht mehr so ganz.

Naja auf jeden Fall haben die grundsätzlichen Tips hier drin schon geholfen (wurde ja 6 Seiten lang mehr oder weniger immer wieder  das selbe geschrieben :>)


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sooooooooo also dann mal n update.
> 
> Seine Eltern haben ihn gestern angerufen und sich in aller form entschuldigt (seine mutter hat natürlich erst mal nicht eingesehn das sie was falsch gemach hat aber als er dan gesagt hat er würde ausziehn wenn das nochmal passiert hat sie wohl recht schnell zurückgerudert
> 
> ...



Er hat nun Maßnahmen ergriffen damit es nicht mehr vorkommt ABER hat er auch mal gefragt WARUM sie das getan haben? Ich sag mal, die Wurzel hat er nicht entfernt er hat das Unkraut nur gekürzt! Ich bleib dabei das seine Eltern aus irgend einer Angst diese Aktion begangen haben und das sie nicht wirklich darüber geredet haben sieht man daran, dass er noch kein Vertrauen neu aufbauen kann. 

Ich würde an seiner Stelle die Eltern mal ganz schnell an den Tisch bringen solange dieses Thema noch "heiß" ist! JETZT sind sie redebereit, weil sie den Fehler eingesehen haben! Erste Punkt: "Ich fühle mich bloßgestellt wenn sowas immer im Familienrahmen diskutiert wird!" Bloßgestellt zeigt seine Gefühle! Es ist wichtig seinem Gegenüber nicht nur zu sagen was nicht sein soll, sondern auch was man dabei empfindet!

Nächster Punkt: Warum habt ihr das getan? Dann kann er sich mal anhören welche Ängste seine Eltern dazu getrieben hat und mit höchst-möglicher wahrscheinlichkeit diese auch entkräften. Dadurch werden nicht nur seine Eltern etwas beruhigt, sondern er wird auch wieder etwas mehr vertrauen zu ihnen fassen.

Und wenn er sich so mit ihnen Unterhält, werden sie ihn in Zukunft auch mehr respektieren!


----------

